# Cyclone Dust Collector Set Up



## bomisore (Jun 27, 2010)

I am trying to put piece together a cyclone system. I currently have Oneida cyclone body and filter I got from CL. What I need is more motor, impeller and motor housing. My question is would Grizzly G1030 motor and impeller be able to support the system. The 12.5" impeller worries me a little. I plan on running 6" main line about 25' long. Thank you for your comments in advance.

Cyclone Body 
http://www.oneida-air.com/inventoryD.asp?item_no=SSX060000&CatId={AF788678-CC99-4A98-A11A-D46574885567}

Dust Collector
http://www.grizzly.com/products/3-HP-Dust-Collector-with-Aluminum-Impeller-Polar-Bear-Series/G1030Z2P


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I got an error trying the link to the body. Anyway, I have what used to be a 2 HP Oneida, and it came with a 14.25" impeller (mine now has a 5 HP motor) so I believe your concern is justified over the Griz blower. Here's another thing, the 14.25" impeller is designed for a cyclone…swept back wings to move more air; point being that it may equal a 15" impeller single stage impeller. They have to be designed to withstand impacts from whatever, which means they are designed a little less for maximum air flow than you can do with a cyclone. Have you considered getting a Sheldon fan from Clearvue (along with whatever else you need)? They have (I think) a 15" and the Leeson motor which will give you more air flow than the Griz (and cost a bit more as well). Just a thought…...


----------



## bomisore (Jun 27, 2010)

The cyclone body is:
C-650 CYCLONE SEPARATOR - Right hand inlet

Item #: SSX060001


----------



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

That Grizzly motor / impeller should be able to work with a cyclone housing without much issue. I've got the Shop Fox version of that dust collector paired to my cyclone that I picked up from eBay. The Shop Fox has a 13" impeller instead of 12.5" but I can't really see that making a whole lot of difference. The pair works very well for my needs.

The link that you provide for the cyclone body doesn't seem to work, but it looks like it's item #SSX060000, "C-650 CYCLONE SEPARATOR - Left hand inlet". If in fact that's the cyclone you have, the Grizzly motor impeller combination won't work well. The reason being is the direction of airflow has to change direction going from the cyclone through the impeller. In the Oneida separator, when air enters, it spirals around in a clockwise direction. The Grizzly motor/impeller that you link to moves air in a counter-clockwise direction; you can tell this from the shape of the impeller housing. You're going to want a DC motor/impeller combo that's basically flipped, like this Delta 50-850:










Or this Powermatic PM-1900:


----------



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

Just saw that you replied with the cyclone that you have before I posted my previous reply. If it is a right hand inlet, the Grizzly should work.

My Shop Fox DC has back-swept fins, I can only assume the Grizz does too since they're pretty much twins. Fred does bring up a good point though - as long as the motor can handle it, more impeller diameter = more air flow. I went with the Shop Fox W1687 motor mostly due to price. I couldn't find another larger motor/impeller combo for the same price. As I said though, this combo works well for me.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Call Oneida. I have found them to be very helpful whether or not I bought products from them.


----------



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/blower.cfm


----------



## bomisore (Jun 27, 2010)

AandCstyle I have called them and they were very dismissive of my questions. So I will not be buying anything from them.


----------



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

Email Bill Pentz and see what he thinks. I emailed him a few times while setting up my system and he has gone above my expectations with very thorough responses: http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/administrative.cfm#email


----------



## babybuda (Nov 10, 2012)

Big Ben

It sounds like your Oneida C650 would be a good match for the Grizzly G1030 3HP DC unit with 14in impeller. However, the G1030 appears to have a 7in intake port at the impeller which would be an ideal match with the C950 & it's 7in inlet and 20in diameter design. Some of the information I've been researching suggests that with a 3HP DC a 20in diameter cyclone separator is the way to go.

I have the Grizzly G1029Z 2HP with 12in steel impeller & have been looking at the Oneida cyclones as well as the one offered on eBay. Two different salespeople I've spoken to have recommended two different cyclones for my DC. One suggested I buy the Super Dust Deputy which is rated for between 250-500cfm range & the other said the SDD is too small & I should go with the C650. My next step is to call Grizzly technical support & see what they suggest as an aftermarket cyclone for the G1029 - not so much as a manufacturers name, but more as an overall size including port sizes.

My G1029 only has a 6in intake port at the impeller which suggests to me the cyclones inlet should match.

Bill Pentz's web site, as mentioned above, offers good information on calculating your static pressure loss with ductwork used including elbows, 90s, blast gates etc.

I would suggest calling the tech support at Grizzly as well as Penn State & some of the others to get different viewpoints, cause as you may have already found out - there's alot of them when it comes to dust collection.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

"AandCstyle I have called them and they were very dismissive of my questions. So I will not be buying anything from them."

Ben, I am surprised and sorry to hear that you weren't treated well. I certainly understand and agree with your reaction.


----------

